

Ask HN: If I launch in the App Store will my Linode 2048 crash - mcartyem

I'm about to launch an app in the App Store that talks to a Linode 2048 downloading/uploading pictures.<p>Will that crash the server?<p>What should I expect in terms of resource consumption?
======
tocomment
Could you move the pictures to Amazon S3? Or another CDN?

(But as far as your actualy question, I don't know what kind of traffic the
app store would generate.)

~~~
mcartyem
I can move the pictures to Amazon S3. What's the rationale behind that?

~~~
tocomment
I haven't actually used it but that's the advice I always hear.

I guess check it out and then do some math on the pricing. The benefits are
that it won't crash under heavy load, and it can be cheaper.

